# رساله الى كل انسان حزين ,مهموم,تعبان



## سرجيوُس (14 أبريل 2011)

نعمه وسلام من ملك السلام
الرب الكائن والذى كان والذى ياتى

رساله الى كل انسان حزين ومهموم وتعبان فالحياه

يا اخى......

 لماذا كل هذا الحزن؟؟
لماذا كل تلك الهموم؟؟
لماذا كل هذا التعب؟؟

هل تعلم ان حزنك او المك او تعبك
يُعد صليب من الصلبان التى تحمله انت فى حياتك؟؟

فانت تحمل صليب
والمسيح قد حمل صليب
فانتظر الفرق بين الصليبان
وبعده قرر
هل ستظل حزين ......ام سعيد
هذا صليبك







وهذا صليب السيد المسيح








ضع الصليبان جنب بعضهما ثم قرر!!
ضع الصليبان وانظر هل هناك وجه مقارنه؟؟​​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أبريل 2011)

جميل اوي يا سرجيوس

تسلم ايدك


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2011)

فى منتهى الجمال سرجيوس 
ميررررسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## soso a (14 أبريل 2011)

فعلا يا سيرحيوس 

ربنا بيدى الانسان صليب يستطيع حمله ومش كده وبس وبيحمله برده معاه 

ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل اوي يا سرجيوس
> 
> تسلم ايدك


شكرا يا باشا عالمرور
الرب يباركك


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> فى منتهى الجمال سرجيوس
> ميررررسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


اسعدنى مرورك حبيبى
الرب يباركك


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> فعلا يا سيرحيوس
> 
> ربنا بيدى الانسان صليب يستطيع حمله ومش كده وبس وبيحمله برده معاه
> 
> ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع


فعلا
مع كل صليب هناك مخرج
وعلى فكرى انت مش لوحدك الى بتشيله
هو كمان بيشيلو معاك
شكرا يا باشا عالمرور
الرب يباركك


----------

